# Just for grins and giggles



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My latest rescue, Anna. This is when I picked her up. 








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ms Anna Banana today.














Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You did good. Again


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. It looks like she will fit right in.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, she fits, she likes junk food. Lol








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

That's wonderful! I used to raise pygmy goats and show them when I was growing up. Goats are wonderful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I LOVE goats! She is precious.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've so missed having goats and sheep. I'm loving this. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww! She looks so good compared as how she looked when you rescued her! 
Do you have a lot of browse on your property?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, lots of browse. My riding lawn mower died last year, I've been trying to keep up with a little bitty mower, but worked so much and got way behind. I got to thinking that I could spend a paycheck on a new mower or get sheep and goats. 
You see what I chose. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, I was afraid the neighbors would be upset. Lol nope, I've caught them almost every evening petting them over the fence. Now they're asking were they can get some. Maybe the whole neighborhood can go green!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Seeing goats as lawnmowers is getting really to be a really common sight here in CA because of the steep terrain of the canyons. Many of our state universities have been 'going to the goats' for years now! Pacific Gas & Electric uses them too. ( wildfires caused by downed electrical lines) Dept of Land Management has them everywhere now! YAY!!!
I just wonder what they do when they get 'fat'!!!!! Do they go to a 'Fat Farm'???? Hahaha!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate to think it, but I bet they get eaten. ?
My DD mowing the front yard. She looks exhausted. Lol








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I actually know of someone (she's a friend of a friend) who professionally herds goats for land management in Northern California. She's got a couple of Border Collies and a bunch of goats, and if you own a large parcel of land and need brush removal then she runs them on your property for a while. She also crafts things from their hides and probably does something with their meat, too. It's a very sustainable way to do things, if you don't mind spending all day every day herding sheep and goats.

Personally I've always liked goats better than sheep. I grew up with both, and while I may be biased because the goats were my 4-H babies, they always just seemed so much smarter. Also tons more trouble because of that, but based on my choice in dogs that must just be my thing. :laugh:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I would happily herd goats and sheep all day, every day. I enjoy my little mixed flock and watching the personalities emerge. I know as a general rule, goats are considered smarter. I think they're more clever, but I have a sheep that is definitely not stupid. They can be more flighty, but there are glimmers of some intelligence. I do work with mine regularly. Misha (Suffolk ewe) learned her name in about 2-3 days and is the sheep flock leader. 
Clarice goes into panic mode fairly quickly, but she was used to let children chase and ride for some stupid rodeo thing. She's treated with respect here, but so far, trusts no one. Hannibal, as a ram, is not handled too much, I'd rather he stay a little standoffish. 
The goats have trained us well, though, they are more like the poodles, looking for adventure and getting into stuff when they get bored. 
Considering my poodles are bed buddies, friends and house pets, my working dogs are Kelpies, born and bred to work large flocks/herds in wretched conditions. Yeah, I would gladly give up my career to herd with my Kelpies and tend my sheep and goats. Yup, in a heartbeat. 
Just for fun, I've tinkered with the poodles with herding, too. They enjoy it, but it's not something they'll earn a living doing. Its fun to watch them, though. 
The Border part of my username is honoring my last Border Collie, Rain. I've had a thing for herding for decades. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------

